# Reviving an old HP laptop for my mom!



## Thimblewad (May 27, 2020)

Hey guys! i wanted to tell you about breathing some new life in an old laptop.

The story:
The company where my mom works was clearing out some stuff and she came across an old, almost unused laptop. An *HP 6910P*, a gem from the good old days with basically no signs of use. It was *sitting in a closet for almost 10 years*. She decided she wants to use it as her *secondary PC*, just to surf the web etc. from the confines of her couch, hehe. She asked me to look at it and *try to get it to work*.


 ​
Getting it to work:
The laptop came with the companies *Windows XP* installation, which I instantly removed and put on a fresh install of* Windows 10*. Or at least tried to. As soon as I would try to boot the *Windows setup, it would just hang on me*. Nothing a *BIOS update* can't fix, right? WRONG. Even after updating the BIOS, the PC wouldn't boot into Win 10 setup, so *I had to opt for Windows 7*.

After installation, I noticed the laptop was *slow, loud as hell and felt very hot*. I fired up AIDA64 and when I say fired up, I mean it. Idle temperatures were *around 90 °C* for the CPU, *70 °C* for the GPU and it was* throttling* with no workload whatsoever, oh dear. I opened her up, dusted her off, changed the thermal paste to some quality* Arctic MX-4* and would you look at that, idle temperatures are now around* 40 °C *and the laptop is *virtually silent*, whoah!

The laptop sports an *Intel Core 2 Duo T7700* with a frequency of* 2,4 GHz*, with a whopping 4 MB of L2 cache, haha. A dedicated GPU, the *Mobility Radeon X2300*. The RAM is some shitty *2 GB* *DDR2 667 MHz* memory, we're gonna need to upgrade there. And the hard drive, oh the hard drive, an* 80 GB Seagate Momentus*, which is actually a 7200 RPM drive, fast for a laptop, but still *slow as hell for today's standards*.

Now that we've fixed the temperature issues, let's try to get that Windows 10 to work. I insert the same USB as before, run the automated setup and would you look at that,* upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 10 worked* flawlessly!! But there's two more issues with the PC. *It takes almost 3 minutes to boot* and  open a web browser. Also, the *GPU driver is not working* so the screen is working at a non-native resolution.

I *fixed the GPU driver problem* by forcibly installing legacy *ATI drivers through device manager*, easy fix that took 5 minutes to do. The *PC runs okay* now, but it still *takes a lot of time *to open new windows and programs. I check the speeds of the hard drive with *HDTune* and the speed reported for *read* was a measly *10 MB/s*. Out with the old Momentus and in with something new, a *120 GB Kingston SSD*, which is more than enough for a PC used only for web browsing. I used *EASEUS Partition Manager* to *clone the old* drive to the new one and it was just plug and play from there.

The SSD really did it's magic. It's nice to see a *PC boot in less than 10 seconds! *I even recorded a boot video but I can't upload it here, what a bummer.

 

*The PC now works cool, silent, fast and responsive. My mom is happy and uses it everyday. And it's 15 years old!*​
Expenses:
some thermal paste (not even 1 €)
Kingston SSD (30 €)
5-6 hours of my time (priceless cause ma' is happy)

Stuff left to do:
buy another stick of 2 GB RAM or change them both to have 4 GB running at 800 MHz
replace the battery because this one is flat


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2020)

nice to hear that, btw moving into win 10 is enough for old laptop, when you have more apps it may turn slow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2020)

That battery might be on the recall list, so you might be able to get a free battery.


----------



## Frick (May 27, 2020)

Them were the HP glory days IMO. I still use a 2510p (see sig) as a typewriter because of the amazing keyboard.


----------



## Thimblewad (May 27, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> nice to hear that, btw moving into win 10 is enough for old laptop, when you have more apps it may turn slow



I'll just upgrade the RAM to 4 GB and I think the PC is more than enough for light office work 



thebluebumblebee said:


> That battery might be on the recall list, so you might be able to get a free battery.



I'll be sure to check that! Thanks for pointing it out! 


Frick said:


> Them were the HP glory days IMO. I still use a 2510p (see sig) as a typewriter because of the amazing keyboard.



The old HPs were fantastic, especially these bulky models. I hope this one lasts!


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2020)

I love the old laptops with a real CPU socket and easy access.


----------



## Thimblewad (May 28, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I love the old laptops with a real CPU socket and easy access.



If I get a replacement chip, I'm changing it, too! If anyone has a compatible one available let me know!


----------



## xman2007 (May 28, 2020)

SSD's work wonders for old systems like that, it's a night and day transformation, and yes, you need to now upgrade the RAM as a matter of urgency, 4GB would be OK(ish), 8GB would be rockin though


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 28, 2020)

If only for office stuff, why not install an xfce linux like xubuntu?


----------



## Thimblewad (May 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> SSD's work wonders for old systems like that, it's a night and day transformation, and yes, you need to now upgrade the RAM as a matter of urgency, 4GB would be OK(ish), 8GB would be rockin though



The platform doesn't support more than 4 



night.fox said:


> If only for office stuff, why not install an xfce linux like xubuntu?



Ma' is used to Windows, she gets Windows. Also Microsoft Office etc. I think she won't be doing anything more than browse the web or read some PDFs anyway.


----------



## Melvis (May 28, 2020)

Should of stuck with Windows 7 on the laptop, Windows 10 on a mechanical HDD is a compete and utter dog! worse the vista, if you want to keep with 10 then get a cheap SSD and double the RAM and it should run OK but 7 would be better on a SSD and 4GB of 800MHz RAM.

Written to you on a old 2007/8 Compaq:
Specs:
2.4GHz AMD Turion X2 UltraZM-87 (Upgraded from a 1.8GHz Single core Sempron)
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz (Max this old laptop can take)
60GB Vertex SSD
Nvidia 8200M
Windows 7 (Upgraded from Vista)


----------



## Thimblewad (May 28, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Should of stuck with Windows 7 on the laptop, Windows 10 on a mechanical HDD is a compete and utter dog! worse the vista, if you want to keep with 10 then get a cheap SSD and double the RAM and it should run OK but 7 would be better on a SSD and 4GB of 800MHz RAM.
> 
> Written to you on a old 2007/8 Compaq:
> Specs:
> ...



I did go with an SSD right away, I was planing it from the get-go anyways.  And another 2 GB stick of RAM is coming so it will be fine


----------



## Splinterdog (May 28, 2020)

It's very satisfying giving new life to an old machine and knowing that it's going to be used daily.
All of us should recycle more like this.


----------



## Thimblewad (May 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> It's very satisfying giving new life to an old machine and knowing that it's going to be used daily.
> All of us should recycle more like this.



When she mentioned she found an old PC and wants to use it, I was actually quite happy to work on one of these, and I already knew what had to be done before I got it. Lovely little machine, let's just hope the capacitors last


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 24, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> Hey guys! i wanted to tell you about breathing some new life in an old laptop.
> 
> The story:
> The company where my mom works was clearing out some stuff and she came across an old, almost unused laptop. An *HP 6910P*, a gem from the good old days with basically no signs of use. It was *sitting in a closet for almost 10 years*. She decided she wants to use it as her *secondary PC*, just to surf the web etc. from the confines of her couch, hehe. She asked me to look at it and *try to get it to work*.
> ...


After doing the same as you and finally managing to get the correct legacy inf driver for the Radeon X2300 installed, it all initially looked good. Upon restarting Windows 10 began doing some odd graphical things, explorer and settings windows began flickering and hanging and it virtually became useless. It was absolutely the right driver as it came from the 13.1 ATI legacy package. Just wondering if after some use your mum found the same problems? Thinking of reverting it back to Windows 7 to make it at least usable!


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 24, 2021)

bleachershane said:


> After doing the same as you and finally managing to get the correct legacy inf driver for the Radeon X2300 installed, it all initially looked good. Upon restarting Windows 10 began doing some odd graphical things, explorer and settings windows began flickering and hanging and it virtually became useless. It was absolutely the right driver as it came from the 13.1 ATI legacy package. Just wondering if after some use your mum found the same problems? Thinking of reverting it back to Windows 7 to make it at least usable!


The only problem I got with the driver is, rarely, after the PC boots, the logon screen turns black. I have to put it on standby with the on-board button, then boot it again and the logon screen shows normally. No flickering or anything. It's also possible your GPU is faulty. The PC is still used by my mom so I will check if I have the driver files on it. I will send you the exact driver if I get it. 

I think I've found the drivers you need. Keep in mind I never got CCC to work, so basically the only thing you get is proper resolution and hardware acceleration of sorts for video playback. Games lack some driver support. 






						ATI Legacy 10.02 Vista86-64.rar
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 24, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> The only problem I got with the driver is sometimes, after the PC boots, the logon screen turns black. I have to put it on standby with the on-board button, then boot it again and the logon screen shows normally. No flickering or anything. It's also possible the GPU is faulty. The PC is still used by my mom so I will check if I have the driver files on it. I will send you the exact driver if I get it.


for me looks like driver problem, sorry if i miss something, what OS that you run on that?


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 24, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> for me looks like driver problem, sorry if i miss something, what OS that you run on that?


It's a compatibility problem caused by running ATI legacy 10.02 drivers for Vista, on Windows 10. But Windows 10 offers much better performance than 7, so it's better to once a month put it to standby and back on  Maybe it even fixed itself, my mom never complains about anything and she's on it like 1-2 hours every day


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 24, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> The only problem I got with the driver is, rarely, after the PC boots, the logon screen turns black. I have to put it on standby with the on-board button, then boot it again and the logon screen shows normally. No flickering or anything. It's also possible your GPU is faulty. The PC is still used by my mom so I will check if I have the driver files on it. I will send you the exact driver if I get it.
> 
> I think I've found the drivers you need. Keep in mind I never got CCC to work, so basically the only thing you get is proper resolution and hardware acceleration of sorts for video playback. Games lack some driver support.
> 
> ...


I honestly did not expect a reply considering the thread is just over a year old! This is promising, I am going to give the specific legacy driver you've pointed to a go and see if that helps, I know that I should very probably let this laptop go but money is a little tight and I just need a basic machine capable of running Office and Web browsing, thankfully I have no plans to game with this laptop! I very much doubt there is a graphics card issue as it runs flawlessly with Windows 7 and with the Basic Graphics Driver in Windows 10, the moment I finally got the inf I needed from the 13.1 legacy drivers, it looked as though it was going to work (native resolution), but as soon as I went to use the machine, the strange problems started. One problem with this machine is that you cannot set the a dedicated amount of RAM for VRAM usage in the BIOS and I was wondering if Windows 10, with this driver, was having issues with the memory allocation for the graphics card and the system. Only have 4GB (2x2GB) RAM at the moment and finding reasonably priced 4GB DDR-800 200pin sticks is proving a challenge! Anyhow, I'll report back once I can try the version of the legacy driver you installed, and thanks for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 25, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> It's a compatibility problem caused by running ATI legacy 10.02 drivers for Vista, on Windows 10. But Windows 10 offers much better performance than 7, so it's better to once a month put it to standby and back on  Maybe it even fixed itself, my mom never complains about anything and she's on it like 1-2 hours every day


I got around to trying the 10.02 drivers last night to no improvement (although as X2300 wasn't listed in the driver list once the inf was loaded I wasn't entirely certain which model to select, I have read different things about the X2300 being a rebadged X1350, etc). If there's any other tips you have, they'd be gratefully received!


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 26, 2021)

bleachershane said:


> I got around to trying the 10.02 drivers last night to no improvement (although as X2300 wasn't listed in the driver list once the inf was loaded I wasn't entirely certain which model to select, I have read different things about the X2300 being a rebadged X1350, etc). If there's any other tips you have, they'd be gratefully received!


Now that you mention it, I believe I may have sent you the wrong driver. One left from my attempts to get CCC working.

Do you think there is a way of pulling the folders and .dll files from the already installed package? If so, then I can easily get them from the PC. I'll be home in about 4 hours.

P.s.: I just cleaned it yesterday, boot time is about 10-12ish seconds


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2021)

Just a FYI. MX-4 suffers from a thing called _'pump out'_

Youre better off with with a paste from noctua or something that has a little more consistency like Prolimatech PK-3. I have heard that some of the coolermaster mastermaker pastes do quite well aswell. 

So if this is a long term thing, I'd be switching pastes


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 26, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> Now that you mention it, I believe I may have sent you the wrong driver. One left from my attempts to get CCC working.
> 
> Do you think there is a way of pulling the folders and .dll files from the already installed package? If so, then I can easily get them from the PC. I'll be home in about 4 hours.
> 
> P.s.: I just cleaned it yesterday, boot time is about 10-12ish seconds


Honestly, you'd be a lifesaver if you could extract the driver from the already installed setup on your mum's 6910p! Turns out there are a couple of ways to do this, this link might help: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techspot.com/amp/guides/1714-export-old-device-windows-drivers/

That's an impressive boot time for an old machine, aren't SSDs truly one of the best computing based innovations of recent years? They can get some of the most sluggish machines up to usable speeds in no time, there's no excuse in keeping HDDs for operating system drives these days (I still have multiple HDDs for data storage on my PC though).


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 26, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just a FYI. MX-4 suffers from a thing called _'pump out'_
> 
> Youre better off with with a paste from noctua or something that has a little more consistency like Prolimatech PK-3. I have heard that some of the coolermaster mastermaker pastes do quite well aswell.
> 
> So if this is a long term thing, I'd be switching pastes


I have seen and read some articles about pump out and how it affects the longevity of thermal paste. I usually repaste my sh*t every 2 years max. I think the oldest is my GPU right now at 6 months 

So I think I should be okay as far as this is concerned. I have repasted my GPU 3-4 times already and it's never had this issue, with MX2 or MX4 and it's a hot GPU in my main PC. Interesting. Maybe there isn't enough mouting pressure to make it crack like this?



bleachershane said:


> Honestly, you'd be a lifesaver if you could extract the driver from the already installed setup on your mum's 6910p! Turns out there are a couple of ways to do this, this link might help: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techspot.com/amp/guides/1714-export-old-device-windows-drivers/
> 
> That's an impressive boot time for an old machine, aren't SSDs truly one of the best computing based innovations of recent years? They can get some of the most sluggish machines up to usable speeds in no time, there's no excuse in keeping HDDs for operating system drives these days (I still have multiple HDDs for data storage on my PC though).


As you can see from the images (running beautifully on the laptop), the driver being used is reported as 8.593.100.0, which is I guess the newest driver I was able to get to run. Maybe try *THIS* driver directly from HP? I believe this is the one I got it working from. I am using 64-bit. Regular installation ofc won't work, so device manager way it is.

Edit: If the driver does not work, try the one *HERE*


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 28, 2021)

Okay, in a rather roundabout way I MAY have finally got this to work!

Firstly, this is the driver files I used:

SP46004 ATI X2300 8.593.100.0 Driver (Download Zip file of Fully Extracted Driver Package)

Load driver through Device Manager fron .inf file located in: SP46004/Packages/Drivers/Display/LH6A_inf/CH_84776.inf (the .inf will point to the files Windows needs to install the driver, the inf file alone will not install the driver, it must be located with all the other files that come in the SP46004 folder)

Windows should find a single driver for the X2300.

After installing the driver (which should come up as X2300) the laptop blue screened and rebooted. When it rebooted I had the same issue I previously had, Windows Start Menu, Search Box and other options came up as transparent and caused me to not be able to see what was being typed in the search box (although I could reach various things such as Device Manager by typing 'Device Manager' and hitting enter) and I could not see Power options such as shut down and restart which caused me untold problems in terms of getting the machine to turn off and restart!!!

Here's what the transparency issue looked like after reboot (here's the weird thing, a Print Screen screenshot showed it as normal, with a black background, but that's not what I was seeing on my screen, so I had to take a photo on my phone!):




This is the issue I came up against with each X2300 driver I tried to install, and finally, before throwing the laptop out of the nearest window, I Googled 'Windows 10 Transparent Start Menu' and up came a guide on how to turn it on through a registry edit... so I went and did the reverse, turning it from on to off and VOILA, finally, the transparent Start Menu/Search Box/Time and Clocks disappeared and I could use the laptop like normal!!!

Fix Start Menu Transparency issue via registry tweaks
Sometimes an incorrectly configured registry may also cause this transparency issue on Windows 10 Start Menu. If that’s the case, you must correct the related DWORD key so as to remove the transparency effect. Here’s how to edit the registry –

Use WinKey + R to launch the Run dialog.
Type “regedit” and click OK to open the Registry Editor.
When the User control window prompts, hit Yes to authorize the access.
Next, browse to the below path on the left pane –
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Themes\Personalize
Or, you may copy/paste the entire path in the registry’s address bar and press Enter.

Head over to the right side and look for the “EnableTransparency” key.
Double-click this entry and put “0” inside the Value data field.
Transparency issue with Start Menu, Search Bar, etc should now be removed and your start menu should now be restored to a black/coloured background and you should be able to see options (such as Shutdown options) when clicking upon them

Click OK to confirm the changes and close the registry window.
Restart Windows to make the changes effective from the next logon.

Tip:
If you don’t find the “EnableTransparency” entry at the above location, right-click anywhere and select New > DWORD (32-bit) value. Next, right-click again and rename this DWORD key to “EnableTransparency”. Make sure to change its value from “1” to “0”.

Disable Windows 10 Transparency Instructions (Download Txt File with Instructions)

And here's how the Start Menu looks after disabling transparency as above:




I could now access power submenus for Shut Down and Restart, the search box worked and was visable and when clicked, the time/date box appeared and was visable on screen!

I have now been using the laptop for half an hour or so and it appears to be working. It's a new install of Windows 10 so I would need to get it setup to test further, but I honestly cannot believe how difficult this one was to get going, I honestly began to think there was a problem with the graphics card but it just appears that when installing the driver, for some reason, transparency was being enabled. It makes no sense to me as to why this would have happened but hey ho, they obviously wanted to force people to ditch their old machines and spend cash on new/newer ones (which I was on the brink of doing)!





Here is what I am getting in Windows display settings and on GPU-Z.

Lastly, and I don't know if this made any difference, I installed DirectX 9.0c as this was not included in Windows 10 and was the final DirectX version that was supported by this graphics card. Really not sure if it is necessary, but it does not appear to have caused any harm (at the moment).

Still have a lot more real life usage testing to do, but I am putting this all here because if anyone comes across this thread (as I had done) when running into major issues getting a 6910p running on Windows 10, the above may help, especially if they run into the same issues I ran into!

I must extend huge thanks to Thimblewad for starting this thread and for assisting me to get this machine up and running! I hope it (maybe) helps to save some other 6910p laptops from landfill...


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 28, 2021)

Three hours later, it is still playing a YouTube video at 720p without crashing. Sure, it's juddery at points but like I said before I'm not planning on watching videos or playing games on this thing! I might look into refreshing the thermal paste, I know I did it quite a few years ago but it's running pretty warm.

Might look for a better power supply as I have an old third party one that runs exceptionally hot! Third party batteries from China/Hong Kong appear to be available on eBay. Can't vouch for their capacity or reliability to be fair.


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 28, 2021)

@bleachershane oh man I wish you mentioned the transparency problem earlier. I remember having to edit something and that made Explorer work as it should. I'm so happy you got it up and running!!

I just updated mine to the latest Windows 10 package and it works great


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 28, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> @bleachershane oh man I wish you mentioned the transparency problem earlier. I remeber having to edit somethjng and that made Explorer work as it should. I'm so happy you got it up and running!!
> 
> I nust updated mine to the latedst Windows 10 package and it works great


You know, as I was typing that reply I thought to myself 'Damn, I didn't mention the transparency issue previously'! Glad to hear it wasn't just mine! Why on earth a driver install would cause transparency to turn on I don't know (I honestly think it's Microsoft's way of getting you to give up and buy a new laptop!)

Still running away here, fan whirring like no one's business so next stop is that thermal paste! Cheers for all your help, seems nippy enough for what I need with a 240GB SSD, 4GB DDR-800 RAM and T7700 CPU. Can't imagine it's worth the £30 for a secondhand T7800 CPU to max this out!


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 28, 2021)

bleachershane said:


> You know, as I was typing that reply I thought to myself 'Damn, I didn't mention the transparency issue previously'! Glad to hear it wasn't just mine! Why on earth a driver install would cause transparency to turn on I don't know (I honestly think it's Microsoft's way of getting you to give up and buy a new laptop!)
> 
> Still running away here, fan whirring like no one's business so next stop is that thermal paste! Cheers for all your help, seems nippy enough for what I need with a 240GB SSD, 4GB DDR-800 RAM and T7700 CPU. Can't imagine it's worth the £30 for a secondhand T7800 CPU to max this out!


The dissasembly is super simple and it should in no way take you more than an hour and that is if it's your first time. Keep in mind you'll need torx #7 or #8.

The driver installer causes a problem because some of the Windows transparency uses DX10 libraries and those are not supported by X2300 and such older hardware. 

You think the 7800 is worth it? I think think there's less than a 5%ish difference!

Edit: I believe you could strap on a T9500, which is the same bus speed, socket, tdp etc. and it should work. It's abouts 20% faster.









						Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T9500 (6M Cache, 2.60 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) - Product Specifications | Intel
					

Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T9500 (6M Cache, 2.60 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) quick reference with specifications, features, and technologies.




					www.intel.com
				




Edit 2: I have also learned that the latest BIOS adds support for 2x4 GB memory setup. It deserves a try.









						6910p latest BIOS version and faster supported processor
					

I have an HP Compaq 6910p with BIOS F.19 and a T7300 processor.  Looking at possible upgrades I have three questions:   1) Is F.19 the last BIOS level for these?  If not what is the latest BIOS level and where can I find it?   2) I see Core 2 Extreme X9000 support was added in F.13 - is that the...




					h30434.www3.hp.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> Edit 2: I have also learned that the latest BIOS adds support for 2x4 GB memory setup. It deserves a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8GB is going to cost you about 90-106 euros. Trust me, i have tried to source cheaper for an Acer 5920G but I have had no luck. Everywhere i looked sells 8GB for around that price and as much as i want more ram. that price isnt worth it but that is how it goes when something you want hasnt been manufactured for 10+ years


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 28, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 8GB is going to cost you about 90-106 euros. Trust me, i have tried to source cheaper for an Acer 5920G but I have had no luck. Everywhere i looked sells 8GB for around that price and as much as i want more ram. that price isnt worth it but that is how it goes when something you want hasnt been manufactured for 10+ years


Yeah I tried to source some 2x2GB modules for my mom and they're going for about 25-30€ per piece, crazy!


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 30, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> Yeah I tried to source some 2x2GB modules for my mom and they're going for about 25-30€ per piece, crazy!


Whereas somewhere like Cex is selling 2GB sticks of 200 pin DDR-800 RAM for £3.50 a stick, the price for a 4GB stick jumps up to £30 each! Ridiculous pricing, I'll be sticking with my 2x 2GB setup for a while I think!


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 30, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> The dissasembly is super simple and it should in no way take you more than an hour and that is if it's your first time. Keep in mind you'll need torx #7 or #8.
> 
> The driver installer causes a problem because some of the Windows transparency uses DX10 libraries and those are not supported by X2300 and such older hardware.
> 
> ...


The T7800 would only be a worthwhile purchase for a secondhand one for a less than £5, the T9500 is interesting, I think it is the highest 800mhz FSB but unfortunately they're going for around £45 on eBay at the moment and that's more than I'd want to pay to upgrade this machine for my needs. If I ever saw one for £20 I'd give it a shot!


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh wow, this thread brought back memories of my old 6910p. I started my old eBay business on that laptop. Built literally like a tank, to this day, it had the best keyboard I have ever typed on. I had my with the t7500 at 2.2ghz. 
I wanted to buy one last year but all the ones sold on ebay look so bad.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 30, 2021)

I recently installed Windows 10 LTSC on my Hp 8460p with updated i7 cpu and runs great


----------



## bleachershane (Oct 30, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Oh wow, this thread brought back memories of my old 6910p. I started my old eBay business on that laptop. Built literally like a tank, to this day, it had the best keyboard I have ever typed on. I had my with the t7500 at 2.2ghz.
> I wanted to buy one last year but all the ones sold on ebay look so bad.


I used that laptop around 2010/2011 when I used it for writing which was then published. I usually hate laptop keyboards but those in the 6910p were actually usable! The tactile rubberised buttons for the mouse tracking pad were also not bad, mine is a bit scratched on the outer case, but it's in pretty decent physical condition otherwise. Battery is a bit knackered, but might be able to get a slightly better replacement on eBay! I used to only use it where I could get a plug socket anyhow.


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 30, 2021)

bleachershane said:


> The T7800 would only be a worthwhile purchase for a secondhand one for a less than £5, the T9500 is interesting, I think it is the highest 800mhz FSB but unfortunately they're going for around £45 on eBay at the moment and that's more than I'd want to pay to upgrade this machine for my needs. If I ever saw one for £20 I'd give it a shot!


As long as it fits your bill and gived you the performance you want, go for it ofc!

Nice to see so many people have great memories with these. They really were made to last!


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 31, 2021)

Thimblewad said:


> As long as it fits your bill and gived you the performance you want, go for it ofc!
> 
> Nice to see so many people have great memories with these. They really were made to last!


It lasted a few years then but upgraded to a elitebook 8460p with the amd graphics card. I bought all of these used but still had close to 2yrs warranty. Most elitebooks came with 1yr or 3yrs warranty. I always went for the 3yrs ones. 

That was my last elitebook, went pure gaming laptops after that.


----------

